# Pet Insurance



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

What are your thoughts on Pet Insurance?

What policies are best/worst and why?

Is it unnecessary?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I used to have Petplan. I read they are one of the best. 

I cancelled when they denied Scudders Lyme claim. I feel they all would have though. They wanted proof he was on frontline consistently for 2 years. I provided them proof but because I buy the large dog box and measure it out for my guys weight they denied me. When I think of the surgeries I've been though, nonie of them would have been covered anyway. I decided it wasn't worth it for me. 

If I had a young puppy with no preexisting conditions, i would get Petplan. My problem was I looked into it when they were a bit older.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I weighed the pros and cons, and decided we were better off doing what we do with my horse. (where "major medical" type things are even MORE expensive!!!) When my CPA husband "ran the numbers", we decided that we were better off self-insuring. So that's what we do. We DO have the money in the bank (actually, investments… not the "real" bank ) to pay for any major illness/injury/surgery that came up… and in the mean time the money is working for us.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I have Pet Plan for my 3 dogs. When Porter was about 6 months old he was boarded overnight at his daycare facility. He chewed off the collar of another dog and swallowed a chunk of it which caused vomiting leading to dehydration. The collar parts passed through his system but not easily. We avoided surgery but the vet bill was several hundred dollars. We paid about $220 for the policy and they paid all the bill. A friend and her husband went to their daughters softball game, returned home after a couple hours to find their 2 year dog had injured her back. Surgery to try to repair the damage was to cost $5,000.00 and there was only a 50/50 chance that their dog would recover. They chose euthanasia which role their hearts. Accidents happen - either self insure or choose a good health plan. I pay $86.00 per month to cover 3 dogs with $100 deductible 90% coverage. My dogs play quite vigorously and I am always holding my breath that a knee won't give way. When we repaired one many years ago it cost about $1000.00.


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

I've been going to ask this question but haven't gotten around to it so thanks.

I took out a plan with Trupanion. I'm not sure how it ranks with others but I felt I needed it. Manny chews everything. Leave him for a split second and it's in his mouth. My vet gave me a pamphlet on our first visit and I called the next day. Because he'd just had a "well baby" checkup they offered me the policy free for a month and without a waiting period. It costs me $40 a month with no deductible and 90% coverage on everything that isn't routine care or the office visit, to include paying for illnesses, surgeries and medications other than heartworm, flea, etc. They had larger deductibles but the difference in price was only about 12 dollars for a $200 vs. zero deductible. One visit would have been more than paying the extra for no deductible. I can justify $480 a year if it gives me peace of mind that I'll be able to treat Manny if something major happens.

The main thing that prompted me to buy it is because of my pug. He had rectal cancer and I would have had to weigh the pros and cons of paying for long term treatment and/or surgery on a 13 year old dog. My heart would have told me to treat him even though my common sense have told me that he was old and had a good life without putting him through the pain. I hate to say I'm thankful but it was so much easier that I didn't have to make that decision. My vet told me that because of his age and the risks involved in the type of surgery she'd have to do she would recommend putting him down when it was time which I had to do a month later. It was one of the hardest things I've ever had to do. I don't want to ever have to decide whether I can afford long term treatment if I'm faced with the decision with Manny.

I don't know how good this company is. I read some favorable reviews but I usually wonder how valid internet reviews are or whose actually writing them. I'd love to hear anyone else's feedback on plans that they use and which deductibles they chose and why.


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

Forgot, they also don't have a lifetime limit on the amounts they will pay.


----------



## Lillysmom (Oct 9, 2012)

I have Petplan. Luckily I have not had to use it. I liked that you could pick your deductible and copay. They also seemed to have the highest rating on several online sites.


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

I have Healthy Paws. It is about $34 a month and covers 90% of the major stuff but not the routine medical care like office visits and vaccinations.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

When I researched, I liked Healthy Paws the best. But after much discussion, we decided not to get any.


----------



## January (Oct 23, 2008)

I've had PetPlan for several years. My first Havanese, Serena, had a long-term life-threatening condition and I had to take out a home equity loan. I took a vow that any dog from then on would have insurance. My Rinci has had two bouts of ITP and knowing I had the insurance to handle blood transfusions, etc. was a game changer.


----------



## bigbadboss101 (Mar 29, 2014)

I am contemplating getting insurance when we get our pup in 6 weeks' time. Actually I am contemplating the existing disability and critical health insurance I am paying for myself too. I am a contractor.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I have Healthy Paws for my two little ones. My first Havanese had a heart condition and required three different medications daily. One medication three times daily and another twice daily. Medications are very expensive...


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

I have Healthy Paws $42.00 a month, Jesse's medical bill for eye surgey was $1900.00 Healthy Paws paid 1600.00


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I would also say, if you don't have enough money socked away for emergency surgeries, insurance is a good idea. You wouldn't be faced with a tough decision. I've had to pay for liver shunt, cherry eye, dental and patella surgery out of pocket. In my case, I know at least the patella, dental & liver shunt surgeries would not have been covered by insurance.

If you decide to go the insurance route get the plan as soon as you get the puppy.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

It is such a good idea to get insurance as soon as you have your puppy and then decide if you want to continue. Once a problem is identified it is too late. Sparky had a heart problem and required many exams, unexpected emergency exams, chest x-rays, multiple heart medications monthly for two years. I did not have insurance for him and it became very expensive. This time I purchased insurance for my little ones.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Heather Glen said:


> It is such a good idea to get insurance as soon as you have your puppy and then decide if you want to continue. Once a problem is identified it is too late. Sparky had a heart problem and required many exams, unexpected emergency exams, chest x-rays, multiple heart medications monthly for two years. I did not have insurance for him and it became very expensive. This time I purchased insurance for my little ones.


This is such a good point. You can always cancel at anytime. I got it when my guys were already adults. I cancelled because I realized it wasn't covering things.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I wish I would have had Pet Insurance when Toby was diagnosed with Sebaceous Adenitis. Getting second opinions and doing Biopsies can be expensive!


----------



## bigbadboss101 (Mar 29, 2014)

We are still contemplating. We have about two weeks to decide as her 6 weeks trial runs out.


----------

